# Suspected bicycle thief (with pics)



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

There is a bicycle thief working the bay area. Who knew? Someone going after cable locks. 

There are pictures of the alleged bike thief here.
http://sfappeal.com/news/2009/07/photo-gallery-the-face-of-bicycle-theft.php

This person was also allegedly seen on the UC Berkeley campus stealing a bike and there was at least one other recent bike theft on campus (cut cable lock). 

Cable locks don't work as a primary lock.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

shifty looking individual...


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Fricken Cranksters


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

That guy has guilty written all over his face. I say hang 'im just to be sure.


----------

